# مساعده فوريه



## محمد عمر حسان (15 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اريد معرفه الكيماويات المستخدمه فى صناعه الشامبو واماكن بيعها فى مصر


----------



## om ammar (15 أغسطس 2011)

اماكن بيع الكيماويات فى مصر شارع الجيش
وتركيبة الشامبو موجودة فى المنتدى


----------

